# The irony and contradiction of porn??? what is the real life harm with porn?



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I am approaching 55 years old and I can remember back in the 70s during the golden age of porn there was much controversy on what was and what was not obscene and what the public should be protected from. 

Porn movies were threatening to go mainstream and there was talk of porn movies at the metroplex in malls across America. 

While that never quite came to fruition there were seedy porn theaters in downtown areas and college towns across the land. 

The theaters started getting protested by religious groups and feminist groups and their battle cry was that easy access to porn would create legions of sex-crazed men that would take to the streets and rape women and molest children and kick puppies. 

Before the movies could go mainstream and start showing in malls, VHS home videos started to come out and every household had VCRs and porn movies could now be brought into the home and people would not have to go to the seedy theaters downtown. 

For awhile in the 80s the protests and the anti-porn movement really took root and it became the discussion of legislators and law makers and actual laws started being passed in various jurisdictions across the country. 

Now people were being told that if porn was brought into the home, not only would children potentially see it but now wives and women would be exposed to it and some wives would be pressured into performing acts seen in porn threatening the sensibilities of good wives while at the same time exposing less virtuous wives to the evil of porn would lead some to seek sex outside of marriage threatening the very sanctity of marriage itself. 

There was great fear of porn creating sex monsters of both genders leading rampant rape, child molestion, pre-marital sex and the associated pregnancies and STDs and infidelity. 

Then one day Al Gore invented the internet and it was all over. Now anyone with a computer or a phone and internet access could watch all the Brazilian circus midget orgy porn in a vat of Jello all day long and no one could say or do a thing about it. 

The feminists and church ladies no longer had theaters or video stores to picket and law makers to this day still can't touch the internet. 

The battle over porn was over and porn won. 

So where are the rape gangs? Where are the sex-crazed husbands holding their wives in bondage to perform unspeakable acts that they saw in porn????

Oh that's right, those people are in their mom's basement by themselves spanking to Asian nu ru massage videos (my personal favorite BTW ;-) ) 

The irony here today in the internet porn age, is whenever a wife or GF complains that her H/BF doesn't seem to be interested in having sex with her, the first question we ask is if he is spanking to porn a lot. And 9 times out of 10 the answer is yes to one degree or another. 

Porn hasn't created sex-crazed rape gangs running amok in the streets. Porn has created loners in their mom's basement scoping out the latest European MILF swingers instead of taking real life girls out on dates and trying to score some flesh and blood sex in real life. 

On another thread today one of TAM's wiser posters mused that 50 years from now the sex robots and VR will make flesh and blood sex a thing of the past. 

I don't know if I would go that far but as he stated in that thread, no one 40 years ago predicted that young men would be in their basements spanking rather than chasing real girls so who knows what another 50 years of porn will bring. 

So my question is, will the church ladies and feminists of tomorrow be protesting porn, not because of rape and child molestion but because they aren't getting any of the real thing anymore???

And my serious question is, is the real harm and issue with porn in actuality the exact opposite of what people thought it was going to be 40 years ago. 

Instead of making men aggressive and out of control, is it really making them withdrawn and sexually inert???


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dooood...I lost you at “Brazilian circus midget orgy porn in a vat of Jello”

Ima go google that...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dooood...I lost you at “Brazilian circus midget orgy porn in a vat of Jello”
> 
> Ima go google that...
> 
> ...




WOOOOWWW. jus sayin’ you learn something new every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dooood...I lost you at “Brazilian circus midget orgy porn in a vat of Jello”
> 
> Ima go google that...
> 
> ...


Check back in when you are done in the basement!! :-D


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> So my question is, will the church ladies and feminists of tomorrow be protesting porn, not because of rape and child molestion but because they aren't getting any of the real thing anymore???
> 
> And my serious question is, is the real harm and issue with porn in actuality the exact opposite of what people thought it was going to be 40 years ago.
> 
> Instead of making men aggressive and out of control, is it really making them withdrawn and sexually inert???


I've been driving across the country for the past month and listening to lots of podcasts.

I've listened to a couple of debates about pornography, and then it's popped up in other spots.

I'll go ahead and concede that you can pretty much find research and studies to prove anything you want, but what was mentioned is that the most popular porn is very verbally and physically abusive towards women; it literally changes the brain, and it's resulting in dysfunctional relationships and an inability (with both and men and women) to respond to normal sexual stimuli.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

minimalME said:


> I'll go ahead and concede that you can pretty much find research and studies to prove anything you want, but what was mentioned is that the most popular porn is very verbally and physically abusive towards women; it literally changes the brain, and it's resulting in dysfunctional relationships and an inability (with both and men and women) to respond to normal sexual stimuli.


So this is all something I've been hearing about in way or another for 40 years. 

40 years ago the pundits were saying it would turn men into aggressive sex-crazed rapists. 

Today they seem to saying it's a leading cause of ED and other relationship and sexual dysfunctions in young, otherwise healthy men that should be having lots of real sex. 

And in both instances, somehow these people were saying that "the most popular porn is verbally and physically abusive to women.." 

Yes, there is out there that depicts verbal and physical abuse to women (and to men as well) but I question how popular or prevalent it really is. 

Go to one of the porn sites and it looks to me like the vast vast majority of it is just people getting it on. I wouldn't say that a lot is necessarily all that affectionate or loving, but I wouldn't say that it is abusive in any way either. If I had to put a label on it, I would say that most that I have seen appears to be consenting adults getting paid to depict various sex acts in front of the camera. 

Maybe I'm just getting old and crusty, but I keep hearing some of the same arguments but then every so often different twists get put on it. 

40 years ago the argument was it was going to turn normal, decent men into rapists. 

Today the argument is trending more that it will make young, healthy men impotent and unable to relate to women. 

Part of me wonders if it is the same ol' scare tactics but that maybe now they are thinking people will be more scared of having a limpy than of turning into a rapist.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

No and no but I'm sure you all will argue for 20 pages


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> Part of me wonders if it is the same ol' scare tactics but that maybe now they are thinking people will be more scared of having a limpy than of turning into a rapist.


I suppose anything is possible, but I'm not listening to people speculate. 

They're quoting research and studies. People are voluntarily being monitored and observed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

leading rampant rape, child molestation

I thought the Catholic church was the leader of that one, or maybe they are mad that they won't be in first place anymore.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> The battle over porn was over and porn won.
> 
> So where are the rape gangs? Where are the sex-crazed husbands holding their wives in bondage to perform unspeakable acts that they saw in porn????


Well there are rape gangs, yet they are in the vast majority of instances, a product of extremely misogynistic cultures, rather than a byproduct of accessible pornography.

As to sex crazed husbands getting their wives to perform unspeakable acts as seen in pornography. I share all sorts of unspeakable acts with my wife, as I have done with other women.

Yet many of those acts and the ideas for them pre date me seeing them in pornography or of having heard of them elsewhere.



oldshirt said:


> Oh that's right, those people are in their mom's basement by themselves spanking to Asian nu ru massage videos (my personal favorite BTW ;-) )


Good for them, I hope they enjoy themselves since masturbation is fun.



oldshirt said:


> The irony here today in the internet porn age, is whenever a wife or GF complains that her H/BF doesn't seem to be interested in having sex with her, the first question we ask is if he is spanking to porn a lot. And 9 times out of 10 the answer is yes to one degree or another.


That's not my first question, since it is for the most part a red herring. Lack of attraction, resentment, a desire to punish, wanting others or being with others, being bored and a myriad of other things ought to be what people enquire about.

At the end of the day lots of men and women, view porn without issue and still have very rich sex lives. So to think porn is at fault is an exercise in looking the wrong way.



oldshirt said:


> Porn hasn't created sex-crazed rape gangs running amok in the streets. Porn has created loners in their mom's basement scoping out the latest European MILF swingers instead of taking real life girls out on dates and trying to score some flesh and blood sex in real life.


Correlation does not always equate to causation.



oldshirt said:


> On another thread today one of TAM's wiser posters mused that 50 years from now the sex robots and VR will make flesh and blood sex a thing of the past.
> 
> I don't know if I would go that far but as he stated in that thread, no one 40 years ago predicted that young men would be in their basements spanking rather than chasing real girls so who knows what another 50 years of porn will bring.


Pornography isn't new, there have been many popular explosions of the stuff through the ages. Let's not forget the Victorian and Edwardian eras which were awash with printed smut. While a whole bunch of wowsers and hypocrites have always preached that the sky was falling, yet it never has... so meh.



oldshirt said:


> So my question is, will the church ladies and feminists of tomorrow be protesting porn, not because of rape and child molestion but because they aren't getting any of the real thing anymore???


My wife was a Feminist activist in the 1990s, as a consequence of that I have known a number of Feminists. Of them I haven't known any of them to disparage pornography. While some of them have no problem with it at all (which includes my wife).

As to church ladies, I don't know very many. That said since some religious people seem to care so much about what others do sexually, no doubt some of them will twist themselves into pretzels over it.



oldshirt said:


> And my serious question is, is the real harm and issue with porn in actuality the exact opposite of what people thought it was going to be 40 years ago.


Or how about for the most part it's not harmful at all, if you don't have any particular moral issues with it



oldshirt said:


> Instead of making men aggressive and out of control, is it really making them withdrawn and sexually inert???


So far this week, I have masturbated while viewing pornography on six occasions. While I have also looked at some erotica books without masturbating (not something I do with erotica).

At the same time so far this week, I have shared penetrative sex with my wife on seven occasions. The sex with my wife has included penetrative vaginal and anal sex in every instance, with oral sex being included on four of those occasions as well.

As to this week I have also had no trouble getting erections and maintaining them through orgasm. Just as I have had no trouble ejaculating inside her vagina, anus, in her mouth (I even filmed/made porn with her drooling it onto her boobs for my benefit after) and on her face.

Outside of sex I have been social in person, posted on social media, argued on relationship forums. And provided some helpful technical information on another internet forum.

While I also spent a fair chunk of Saturday with my wife, shopping and driving about the place (with her suggesting we need to have sex out and about soon).

So I am hardly withdrawn and or sexually inert. At 47 I still have lots of sex and sustain that frequency quite easily.

If I felt pornography was morally wrong, or felt my viewing of it was a shameful act or was a problem. I expect I would find myself experiencing problems. Yet since I think it's perfectly fine, I unsurprisingly have no problems with it.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

The following articles from Psychology Today are well worth reading.



> *Science Stopped Believing in Porn Addiction, You Should Too*
> What does it mean that religion, not porn use, predicts porn-related problems?
> 
> Though porn addiction is not diagnosable, and never has been, there is a large self-help industry surrounding the concept. Mostly on-line (though in religious areas of the US, such as Utah, there are numerous in-person treatment sites), this industry promotes the idea that modern access to the Internet, and the porn that thrives there, has led to an epidemic of dysregulated, out of control porn use, and significant life problems as a result of it.
> ...





> *Evidence Mounts: More Porn, LESS Sexual Assault*
> Those who claim that porn incites rape are mistaken.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought women watched porn as much as men? I keep seeing that claim in different articles and places on the "webs". This study seems to be all about men. Is it biased? Are men truly more worthy of scrutiny than women or is this the new equality? Something weird here.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

For every study that show no harm comes from porn consumption there are 10 illustrating harmful affects from it. 

Therefore, porn consumption should be considered a compatibility characteristic much like drinking. Some people are tee totalers, some are social drinkers, some need to have a daily drink or two to unwind, and some are full blown alcoholics. Compatibility in this department makes for a much happier relationship.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

minimalME said:


> I've been driving across the country for the past month and listening to lots of podcasts.
> 
> I've listened to a couple of debates about pornography, and then it's popped up in other spots.
> 
> I'll go ahead and concede that you can pretty much find research and studies to prove anything you want, but what was mentioned is that *the most popular porn is very verbally and physically abusive towards women;* it literally changes the brain, and it's resulting in dysfunctional relationships and an inability (with both and men and women) to respond to normal sexual stimuli.


I always figured that my wife's books were much more popular than that stuff. They sure sell plenty of it.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> I always figured that my wife's books were much more popular than that stuff. They sure sell plenty of it.


Romance novels?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> maybe now they are thinking people will be more scared of having a limpy than of turning into a rapist.


Personally, I have no fear of turning into a rapist. This reason would have never convinced me of anything. However, limpy is a dread fear. This one works.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> So my question is, will the church ladies and feminists of tomorrow be protesting porn, not because of rape and child molestion but because they aren't getting any of the real thing anymore???


Not from this girl.

When I was divorcing my first husband, we were still getting along real well and he would often hit on me to have sex. One time, I put one of his x-rated VHS tapes into the VCR and told him to start without me and I'd be back in a few. I see it as a very useful diversionary tool, not something to protest. LOL.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Vintage Swedish porn with all the performers wearing socks, and therefore not naked, is OK in my book.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Personal said:


> The following articles from Psychology Today are well worth reading.





> *Science Stopped Believing in Porn Addiction, You Should Too*
> What does it mean that religion, not porn use, predicts porn-related problems?
> 
> Though porn addiction is not diagnosable, and never has been, there is a large self-help industry surrounding the concept. Mostly on-line (though in religious areas of the US, such as Utah, there are numerous in-person treatment sites), this industry promotes the idea that modern access to the Internet, and the porn that thrives there, has led to an epidemic of dysregulated, out of control porn use, and significant life problems as a result of it.


Rut roh. There are going to be A LOT of betrayed wives and armchair psychiatrists out there on infidelity boards who aren't going to like this news. "Porn addiction" has always been of their favorite go-to's for why their husbands cheated on them (that and "sex addiction.") Some even actually claim porn was a 'gateway drug' that* drove* their husbands to cheat. Good lord, I wonder what color the air is on their planet. But I guess it's so much easier to think _*some*_ kind of 'addiction' made their husbands cheat instead of facing the sad but very likely truth that he did it because he wanted to and because he could.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

minimalME said:


> Romance novels?


pornography = porn prostitute + graph writing

Or Chick Porn, and let me tell you as her libido returns her taste has declined.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TJW said:


> Personally, I have no fear of turning into a rapist. This reason would have never convinced me of anything. However, limpy is a dread fear. This one works.


Indeed the Limpy thing is real and here is how it plays out: By the time I've searched through the never ending gigs of garbage to actually find something worth watching I've lost both wood and interest.
I'm not against porn, but I'm surely against the fact that so much porn is just so crappy! Where the hell are the couples that look like the actually like each other?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You lost me at "Then one day Al Gore invented the internet and it was all over."


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

aine said:


> You lost me at "Then one day Al Gore invented the internet and it was all over."


Interesting ...... he invented global warming as well. He must be popular at the patent office.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I have just completed a dissertation on certain moral panics of WW1. Women were particularly vilified for a whole range of behaviours. For instance; because women began to feel more at ease drinking in pubs (because they were now working alongside the men) it was thought that the country was going to hell in a handbasket. So they made it easier for women to drink at home by providing grocery stores and public spaces with an 'off licence'. The press/politicians then decided women drinking in the home was even worse than drinking in pubs because they will be drinking excessively and neglecting their children. So they tightened up the licensing laws and the temperance movement (which included early feminists) had new impetus to scare everyone half to death about the consequences of women drinking even small amounts of alcohol. 

Post war many women ignored the media crusades and began drinking at ease in pubs and at home. In 2018 nobody (unless fantatically judgemental) would be shocked by social drinking at a dinner party, or an evening out as a couple down the pub. That is not to say drunken behaviour particularly in public is not seen as deviant. 

Point being - most things that shock and worry a society rarely come to anything other than it being a bit of a bore and a non-issue. There has always been social problems with alcohol drinking since times began, always been sexual deviancy, always been loners who would rather not bother with intimacy. The internet didn't change anything.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

peacem said:


> Point being - most things that shock and worry a society rarely come to anything other than it being a bit of a bore and a non-issue. There has always been social problems with alcohol drinking since times began, always been sexual deviancy, always been loners who would rather not bother with intimacy. The internet didn't change anything.


I completely agree with you that vices have always existed, but I disagree that 'the internet didn't change anything'.

In terms of pornography, in the past, I suppose you could draw and/or later photograph/film your own in the privacy of your home. But if you wanted printed material and any sort of variety, you had to go out and find it. You had to make the effort and leave your home to spend your hard earned money - and be seen. And a person was also limited by whatever material their particular area provided.

None of that is true anymore. 

Now instead of the full paper grocery store bag hidden on the top shelf of one's closet (my dad), or the box in the basement (a friend's dad), it's right in front of us all the time at any time. It's free and the variety is endless.

The internet changed everything. 

And I don't think it's done anything particularly beneficial. People are simply more discontent and less thankful and grateful for what's in front of them.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

It’s only right in front of you if you choose to look at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Prostitution has been around a long time.

It isn't too difficult to study sexual deviancy and promiscuity on different cultures throughout history.

Looking at our predecessors would probably give us the best insight into how embracing mass prostitution and voyeurism of prostitution can impact societies.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> It’s only right in front of you if you choose to look at it.


Very true.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

The best thing now is that all governments fear the Internet and do monitor it and have effective tools to use. Nobody, who knows anything about current technologies can think that they can be anonymous online any more. This means all research that is done, can be based on real figures. The outcome is always manipulated to match the theory being sold, but the actual truth will be known more accurately. 

The way I understood it was that porn affect the physiology of men a lot more than it affects us. Men who watch a lot of it develop what is known as sexual incompetence, meaning a range of physiological syndromes that affect their ability to have real sex with a real person. 

The authenticity of this may well generate heated discussions, but I really do not want my husband to test the possibility.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> The best thing now is that all governments fear the Internet and do monitor it and have effective tools to use. Nobody, who knows anything about current technologies can think that they can be anonymous online any more. This means all research that is done, can be based on real figures. The outcome is always manipulated to match the theory being sold, but the actual truth will be known more accurately.
> 
> *The way I understood it was that porn affect the physiology of men a lot more than it affects us.* Men who watch a lot of it develop what is known as sexual incompetence, meaning a range of physiological syndromes that affect their ability to have real sex with a real person.
> 
> The authenticity of this may well generate heated discussions, but I really do not want my husband to test the possibility.


romance novels


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> So my question is, will the church ladies and feminists of tomorrow be protesting porn, not because of rape and child molestion but because they aren't getting any of the real thing anymore???



The problem will not be the Catholic ladies. The problem might be the Catholicdads. 
Catholic ladies rub one out just like anyone else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

If you read enough on TAM you'll find a lot of marriages damaged by porn. 

The epidemic of unmotivated boys and underachieving young men can be blamed at least in part to easy access to porn.

Philosophically speaking, it just seems wrong to use our marital, life creating sexuality and turn it into simple entertainment. It's just too wonderous a gift to be used like that.

Ted Bundy the serial killer admitted that porn fueled his attacks.

I'm not sure if porn has really "won", but definitely selfishness and immorality is on the rise. Manliness and fatherhood is on the decline.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

As Freud said, "All energy is sexual". Some have proposed that all the creative energy that made men do great things could stagnate because all that energy could be drained into easy access porn instead of industry.

Otherwise, I don't think porn is such a marriage wrecker that some claim. I mean if you are an addict, as with anything else, sure. But my porn use is directly correlated with my access to sex. 
Lots of sex = no porn. 
No sex = lots of porn.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CatholicDad said:


> Ted Bundy the serial killer admitted that porn fueled his attacks.


Ted Bundy would have admitted to being a Llama if he thought it would have thought it would have saved his life.


I am not even disagreeing with you about some of this, but you have to use a stronger argument then that. I could just as easily use the argument that the more prevalence of porn the less sexual assault, which I think is an argument that has more merit. Though I think this could also be tied to the age of the baby boomer population and how crime has gone down in general. I think there is also something to the lead paint argument. 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...evidence-mounts-more-porn-less-sexual-assault
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101130111326.htm

Anyway I personally think porn can be a harm because it desensitizes you to your mate more then anything else, and creates a very unrealistic depiction of sex in general. It certainly can lead to a disconnection when it comes to sex and intimacy between couples. That is because porn by it's very nature is a solitary task. 

But like I have posted here before, wait until VR comes into widespread use, people think the 60s were the sexual revolution, get ready. It's all gonna change.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

oldshirt said:


> I am approaching 55 years old and I can remember back in the 70s during the golden age of porn there was much controversy on what was and what was not obscene and what the public should be protected from.
> 
> ....So my question is, will the church ladies and feminists of tomorrow be protesting porn, not because of rape and child molestion but because they aren't getting any of the real thing anymore???
> 
> ...


A few thoughts from an old 70-year old guy. 

I once heard a lecture on how technology has always been advanced by "porn." If you look at some of the earliest stone carvings they are of big hip female figures. If you look at the history of the camera, you will note the popularity of "French postcards," Polaroid photography was a boon to homemade porn. If you look at VCR's & Camcorders.....DVD's.....personal computers/internet......cell phone cameras....artificial intelligence (sex dolls), etc.

This brings us to Rule 34, if you can think of it (no matter what) there is porn devoted to it.

I do agree with the comment that Ted Bundy did say that his horror was fueled by porn. I do believe that some porn is not healthy. I know some people who were Sheriffs at the time and investigated some of Bundy's victims and the things he did to them were beyond unspeakable. He was a really sick person and there was and is some sick porn out there. By the same token I am against "snuff films" of any kind, whether they are ISIS executions or they are drone video of terrorists being killed in missile strikes. Even animated video games I feel can reduce how one values life. Gang members who kill others because they are "disrespected" is partially fueled by a lot of things and some of it might verge on extreme porn.

Next there is "consensual porn, soft porn, and exploitative porn" which is why snuff films and child porn are illegal. Since I have had a marriage counselor, sex therapist provide my wife and I with Sinclair Institute "educational" (porn) videos, not all porn is evil.

Now to your serious questions. There are lots of studies/thoughts that with Virtual Reality and Sex Robots, that people will avoid human contact. So yes, it could turn out to be just the opposite, like you imply. if the is the case, I am glad I am old!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a hard time buying into the threat of sexbots. I dont even like having sex with as living, breathing human emwho is not fully engaged, so clearly an artificial partner holds zero interest... or at least no more than any other sex toy.

Emotionally healthy people will always seek _mutually satisfying_ relationships. This requires another sentient, emotional being.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Emotionally healthy people will always seek _mutually satisfying_ relationships. This requires another sentient, emotional being.


What percentage of humanity do you think is "emotionally healthy". I think one's views of the likelihood of rampant sexbot replacement are heavily influenced by whether you believe most people are basically emotionally healthy or you believe most people are disgusting sickos. To no one's surprise, I fall on the "most are sickos" side of that divide.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Holdingontoit said:


> What percentage of humanity do you think is "emotionally healthy". I think one's views of the likelihood of rampant sexbot replacement are heavily influenced by whether you believe most people are basically emotionally healthy or you believe most people are disgusting sickos. To no one's surprise, I fall on the "most are sickos" side of that divide.


The percent that is emotionally healthy is irrelevant to my assessment of the impact of bots. 

Those who are not emotionally healthy have always found unhealthy ways to express/relieve themselves. The bot will be just another tool in that regard. The "sickos" will seek them out while others will not, just as in the past "sickos" have sought out other things while others have not. 

It's not like the bots are going to turn a healthy person into a "sicko" any more than porn has until now. The percentage of "sickos" will likely remain fairly constant as it always has, so the bots, while new, are not a new threat to make things worse.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The percent that is emotionally healthy is irrelevant to my assessment of the impact of bots.
> 
> Those who are not emotionally healthy have always found unhealthy ways to express/relieve themselves. The bot will be just another tool in that regard. The "sickos" will seek them out while others will not, just as in the past "sickos" have sought out other things while others have not.
> 
> It's not like the bots are going to turn a healthy person into a "sicko" any more than porn has until now. The percentage of "sickos" will likely remain fairly constant as it always has, so the bots, while new, are not a new threat to make things worse.


I would both agree and disagree. Some bots (such as in Japan) are being developed as companions for the elderly. Capable of performing chores for them, keeping them company, and caring for some who are seriously disabled. Currently, in China where many men who work at long distance from their families, sex dolls are gaining popularity. 

People need companionship or at least something that serves as an illusion of companionship. I can see companion robots being the bridge or slippery slope where AI sex robots make the transition. The question is not some much "sicko" in my mind as lonlely and alienated.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> I would both agree and disagree. Some bots (such as in Japan) are being developed as companions for the elderly. Capable of performing chores for them, keeping them company, and caring for some who are seriously disabled. Currently, in China where many men who work at long distance from their families, sex dolls are gaining popularity.
> 
> 
> 
> People need companionship or at least something that serves as an illusion of companionship. I can see companion robots being the bridge or slippery slope where AI sex robots make the transition. The question is not some much "sicko" in my mind as lonlely and alienated.




I’d buy (hit) it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Ted Bundy would have admitted to being a Llama if he thought it would have thought it would have saved his life.


Great line.

And.... true


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Now to your serious questions. There are lots of studies/thoughts that with Virtual Reality and Sex Robots, that people will avoid human contact. So yes, it could turn out to be just the opposite, like you imply. if the is the case, I am glad I am old!


The only reason the majority of people get involved with members of the opposite sex is for procreation and ... sex.

The shy guy used to sit in front of the phone for days trying to get up the nerve to call the girl he had a crush on. There wasn't any choice. Either you called (which most did, eventually) or you were a virgin for the rest of your life.

With sexbots, there's going to be an alternative to making that call.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

In the past, when porn and sexbots were less ubiquitous and of lower quality, lonely and alienated people might be driven by the lack of suitable alternatives to seek human interaction. In the future, the high quality and ubiquity of pron and sexbots will mean that the lonely and alienated may find porn and sexbots sufficient to eliminate any need to seek human companionship.

I see this as a net plus, because now it will be easier for the healthier people to weed out the maladjusted. We will be the ones at home with our porn and sexbots.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Buddy400 said:


> The only reason the majority of people get involved with members of the opposite sex is for procreation and ... sex.
> 
> The shy guy used to sit in front of the phone for days trying to get up the nerve to call the girl he had a crush on. There wasn't any choice. Either you called (which most did, eventually) or you were a virgin for the rest of your life.
> 
> With sexbots, there's going to be an alternative to making that call.


I believe even a shy guy is going to realize it's not the same thing. If he doesn't, then he's one of the one who would have never got up the nerve to call in the first place and would have spent the night with his porn stash.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I have a hard time buying into the threat of sexbots. I dont even like having sex with as living, breathing human emwho is not fully engaged, so clearly an artificial partner holds zero interest... or at least no more than any other sex toy.
> 
> Emotionally healthy people will always seek _mutually satisfying_ relationships. This requires another sentient, emotional being.


I think this is going to be like the orphaned baby monkeys that cling on to the wire monkeys. 

People that have grown up with healthy emotional attachments and the ability to connect and bond with other people will always seek real relationships and real sexuality. 

But as we become more disconnected as a society and as more men lose their masculinity and ability to connect with and attract women sexually and as they become more timid and passive, the sexbots will become a real thing.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Porn figures in 50% of divorces. The number may be higher now. Someone mentioned lonliness and isolation. I think that is true. People need sex but cannot relate so they seek artificial sex as they cannot get the real thing, real sex always being part of relationship. Even sex with a prostitute is artificial and meaningless in the long run. Another reason is that men cannot be bothered to relate even though they could and want the easy way of getting sex without the ties of relationship. Someone who is really into porn is damaging his personality with regard to being able to relate in my view.

As for using porn when one is married I treat that as mental adultery personally to myself as my sexual self is only to do with my wife. Bringing all those images into the bedroom would hinder the real intimacy with one's own wife.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> I think this is going to be like the orphaned baby monkeys that cling on to the wire monkeys.
> 
> People that have grown up with healthy emotional attachments and the ability to connect and bond with other people will always seek real relationships and real sexuality.
> 
> But as we become more disconnected as a society and as more men lose their masculinity and ability to connect with and attract women sexually and as they become more timid and passive, the sexbots will become a real thing.


I still think that the ones you are talking about, had they lived in the past, would even then have been the timid ones staying at home afraid to come out of their shell. Those misfits have long preceded sex bots... or the internet... or Playboy magazine...


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I still think that the ones you are talking about, had they lived in the past, would even then have been the timid ones staying at home afraid to come out of their shell. Those misfits have long preceded sex bots... or the internet... or Playboy magazine...


Yeah and there are a lot of them. It is because of all of those misfits that we will have sexbots and such. 

We'll have to see if some day there are female Japanese Vikings invading European and American villages stealing men for breeding stock and as endentured sex slaves LOL


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I still think that the ones you are talking about, had they lived in the past, would even then have been the timid ones staying at home afraid to come out of their shell. Those misfits have long preceded sex bots... or the internet... or Playboy magazine...


I think this also. But I also think those guys in the future, if they can afford a sexbot, then good for them. They may be slightly happier and therefore slightly less likely to become a problem to society.

Also, there are plenty of lonely women who will benefit from the bots, too.

I say bring them on. See what the market does. Let the pendulum swing.

People are already having all different kinds of sex with inanimate objects, they are just called sex toys. What’s the difference? The moral objection to sex with objects by whoever may have those objections certainly aren’t stopping those who don’t have those objections from enjoying a healthy dose of BOB or blow up Suzy currently.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Causation and correlation?

We don't really know, do we? All we know is that two things have happened in recent history, the use of porn has gone up.. through the roof really; and the reported numbers of rape and sexual abuse have gone down.

It's interesting, but I don't think that it can be proven that porn has lead to a decrease is rape & sexual assault.


----------

